# finally bagging the grocery getter



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

decided i would get air on my wagon.
my setup:
masontech front struts
air house 2 rears
smc 8 valve setup
5 gal tank
3/8" line all around.
avs 7 switch box
dual viair 400 compressors
2 dual needle viair 160psi gauges
1 single needle viair 160psi gauges
pics of the setup:








































pics of car on old wheels and coilovers:

































big thanks to:
Kevin @ AAC
Scott @ Mason-tech
Baak2basics
Spitfire481
Livinzlyfe
Moe_Lester
1.8jettie
eurotrash18t


_Modified by shagnwagn118 at 2:17 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: finally bagging the grocery getter (shagnwagn118)*

What rear spoiler is that on your hatch?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: finally bagging the grocery getter (B5.5 4EVER)*

I've always liked this car. Can't wait to see it on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: finally bagging the grocery getter (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5.5 4EVER* »_What rear spoiler is that on your hatch?

oem votex. from worldimpex.com

_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_I've always liked this car. Can't wait to see it on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man. your mini is so sick


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: finally bagging the grocery getter (shagnwagn118)*








woaaaahh. subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: finally bagging the grocery getter (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_







woaaaahh. subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the management will be 100% hidden under the floor. the only parts that will be seen are the three gauges (one dual needle for left, one for right, and a single needle for the tank pressure) in the dash and the switch box.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

awesome, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what wheels are next?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_awesome, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what wheels are next?
 not sure yet. Something 3-piece.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

this will be awesome, i like how you have your valves assembled, nice and neat


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_this will be awesome, i like how you have your valves assembled, nice and neat

I wanted to keep it as compact as possible so I can put everything under the floor. Pics of that soon.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: finally bagging the grocery getter (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
big thanks to:
Baak2basics


Thank You!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

sexy


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

sweet cheddar yo, but i hafta say i always envyed you for having such a low static drop on a VR


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_sweet cheddar yo, but i hafta say i always envyed you for having such a low static drop on a VR

thanks man.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

About time dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*

I will be taking most of the pictures of the build


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_I will be taking most of the pictures of the build










whatup kid?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

looking real clean so far. how much of a notch have you made so far?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lcurtisl)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_looking real clean so far. how much of a notch have you made so far?


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

right down the road from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1262107649582)*


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

setup looks clean tommy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
those flow controls will come in handy. 3/8s fills up way too quickly for my taste. the rear is ridiculous...1 tap and its all up


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local
cant wait to see this thing on some proper wheels aired out


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_setup looks clean tommy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
those flow controls will come in handy. 3/8s fills up way too quickly for my taste. the rear is ridiculous...1 tap and its all up 

why thanks vortecks supastar

_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local
cant wait to see this thing on some proper wheels aired out

lookin foward to seein your car on air next season too. the wheels i chose will be perfect


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

*updates*








































floor down.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*

so what i did tonight.
mount the tank to the spare tire hole.
mount the board to the spare tire post.
mount all the valves and compressors to the board.
connect the lines from valves to the tank.
as you can see everything is hidden under the floor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by shagnwagn118 at 10:30 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow thats sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

thanks dude.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks man. im happy with the way the setup looks. its completely hidden so its not like people will see it.


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lookin good can't wait to see it done!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HaLf3viL)*

cleannn mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaLf3viL* »_lookin good can't wait to see it done!








 thanks man.

_Quote, originally posted by *dannybarone* »_cleannn mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

thats clean as chit, DO WORK


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the shout Tommy. Nice work so far.


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_Thanks for the shout Tommy. Nice work so far.

x2. Cars gonna look so good in the spring


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Moe_Lester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_Thanks for the shout Tommy. Nice work so far.

no problem brah. lol

_Quote, originally posted by *Moe_Lester* »_
x2. Cars gonna look so good in the spring









i hope so. hope the wheels are still available


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

looking good man.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbinn)*

did some more wiring work this weekend. no pictures yet


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

post more pics, i wanna see this build in action..


----------



## sloan kettering (Nov 8, 2009)

Best of luck tommy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (sloan kettering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_post more pics, i wanna see this build in action..

workin on it sam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *sloan kettering* »_Best of luck tommy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks jordon.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looking good man! bump for a local!!!!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_looking good man! bump for a local!!!!

thanks man. sucks to see your wagon go.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

need progress pics!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazymoforz)*

i need to work on it. lol


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_i need to work on it. lol


C'mon Tommy it only took 2 days to put air on my car. I'm about to lock this thread!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
C'mon Tommy it only took 2 days to put air on my car. I'm about to lock this thread!

i still dont have my front struts.















i know i have alot of other things to do before i put the actual bags in.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

PICTURE UPDATES?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_PICTURE UPDATES?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!










damnit















ill have some this weekend.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

good shizzot !!! tell your bro less xbox and more pictures haha

so what wheels are going to be replacing those sawblades? something dope i hope


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_good shizzot !!! tell your bro less xbox and more pictures haha

so what wheels are going to be replacing those sawblades? something dope i hope 

i have to get ride of the dumb ass sawblades first. i have plans for dope shizzz


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

you try putting them on craigslist? or maybe even fleebay?...someones gotta want them


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*

yep. on craigslist. ill relist them.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You can install eveything man. No excuse. Then when the fronts come in you can just pop them in... hell wire everything and just have the rear bagged temp.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

that means he has to go out in the cold and do work though


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

i think im gonna pull it in the garage tomorrow and work on it. you wanna come down and help joe?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

ill probably come up and get my height sensors installed in the morning and get my sideskirts mounted. then i should be able to


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_ill probably come up and get my height sensors installed in the morning and get my sideskirts mounted. then i should be able to

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just wanted to let you guys know Im going to 5 guys in 5 mins!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_I just wanted to let you guys know Im going to 5 guys in 5 mins!

approved. your ass should drive down tomrw too


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_I just wanted to let you guys know Im going to 5 guys in 5 mins!

mmmmmmmmmmm, sounds bangin right about now


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*

sooooooooooooo your little bra said you were putting in a manual trans.
did you decide to eff that and just use the cash for bags?
If so, very very good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
build looks awesome.
OHHHH! and give your coils to alex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_sooooooooooooo your little bra said you were putting in a manual trans.
did you decide to eff that and just use the cash for bags?
If so, very very good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
build looks awesome.
OHHHH! and give your coils to alex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









nope. air, trans swap, and new wheels for this winter. and he can buy my coilovers from me. haha.
hopefully i will get quite a bit done this weekend


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
nope. air, trans swap, and new wheels for this winter. and he can buy my coilovers from me. haha.
hopefully i will get quite a bit done this weekend


ohhh damn! well good luck with all this moddage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_

ohhh damn! well good luck with all this moddage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea. its time consuming. lol


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

dude keep the automatic! i wish i had an automatic car to drive around haha


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_dude keep the automatic! i wish i had an automatic car to drive around haha

its broken. if i can get it fixed cheap then i will. i think i might. im not sure.
UPDATE: mason-tech struts ship out today


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

ahhh for real? well **** nevermind then haha, i thought you were just swapping it out for the heck of it.

good Stuff with the shipment! one step closer to it laying on the ground


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_ahhh for real? well **** nevermind then haha, i thought you were just swapping it out for the heck of it.

good Stuff with the shipment! one step closer to it laying on the ground









still up in the air. probably gonna swap it tho


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_UPDATE: mason-tech struts ship out today
















thank you for telling me ******.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
thank you for telling me ******.


















ARE YOU PUMPED FOR YOUR BROS USED COILS???????????!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_

ARE YOU PUMPED FOR YOUR BROS USED COILS???????????!!!!!!!!!!????????

for a fee


----------



## moder15 (Aug 11, 2009)

this is yumtastic


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*

less speak more piXXX


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_

ARE YOU PUMPED FOR YOUR BROS USED COILS???????????!!!!!!!!!!????????

i lol'd
Cant wait to see this thing even more dumped than it is. Im jsut finishing up my install now so if you have any problems feel free to drop me a pm


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
i lol'd
Cant wait to see this thing even more dumped than it is. Im jsut finishing up my install now so if you have any problems feel free to drop me a pm

will do man.








update: got everything wired just need to get 12 more feet of 1/8" line for another gauge line. also i have to run all the 3/8" line to all the bags. gotta run my battery power wire to the trunk and get a sealed battery for the trunk. mason-tech told me the struts shipped friday. go to the tracking and they actually have not shipped.








other bad news: my bro's computer is being a rah-tard and wont let him upload the pics.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
will do man.








update: got everything wired just need to get 12 more feet of 1/8" line for another gauge line. also i have to run all the 3/8" line to all the bags. gotta run my battery power wire to the trunk and get a sealed battery for the trunk. mason-tech told me the struts shipped friday. go to the tracking and they actually have not shipped.








other bad news: my bro's computer is being a rah-tard and wont let him upload the pics.


Wahh! Tell Alex to delete all those pics of those emo scene chicks and it will run faster!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
Wahh! Tell Alex to delete all those pics of those emo scene chicks and it will run faster!










haha. yea. thanks for all the help saturday kyle.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
haha. yea. thanks for all the help saturday kyle.


No problem dude, just wanna see you get it done.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

We all want to see it done. The rest is easy though. You two comming out tonight?


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_We all want to see it done. The rest is easy though. You two comming out tonight?

i wanna see it done too man. big thanks to you too joe. ill be out tonight.
22" fender to ground again.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

once this is alllllll done, I'm gunna be jizz'n. kthanks.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_once this is alllllll done, I'm gunna be jizz'n. kthanks.

thanks man. all i need is fresh wheels now


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

PICS ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is that joe ruining the pics?








loving this setup. reminds me that i need to redo mine


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

nah bro. its me!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha you cut your hair since the last time i saw you 
no ****


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

hurry the EFFF up!


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

next to make a air ride thread is matt.. haha
nice work tommy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_is that joe ruining the pics?








loving this setup. reminds me that i need to redo mine

damn bro, ill remember that


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damnit looks like i left too soon.. i need my vortex fame!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

lol. yea you did kyle.
UPDATE: mason-techs will be here on wed 13th after getting jerked around by the weather or something delaying them one day.
oh yea. also ordered some new splits


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_lol. yea you did kyle.
UPDATE: mason-techs will be here on wed 13th after getting jerked around by the weather or something delaying them one day.
oh yea. also ordered some new splits

new splits are *hot*, and *RARE*!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
new splits are *hot*, and *RARE*!

this brotato(copyrighted by 1.8jettie) speaks the truth


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hell yea brotato.. not invented by me tho lol


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_hell yea brotato.. not invented by me tho lol

oh. damn. i tried


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

so to everyone local to me that said "wouldnt it suck if you broke your pan right before the air is on?" thanks alot. broke my pan today rolling at 22 1/4" vr fender to ground.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_so to everyone local to me that said "wouldnt it suck if you broke your pan right before the air is on?" thanks alot. broke my pan today rolling at 22 1/4" vr fender to ground.

pics tomorrow.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*

hello mason-techs.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

















annddddd....BAM!!!








was just a steady stream last night.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

bummerrrrr


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (fishmando)*

no biggy. isht happens. ill fix it


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*









better picture of the struts.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

puuurdy








dom


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

skkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaat


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

lets see it done already... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_lets see it done already... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


working on it. gotta fix my pan first


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

You guys doin work today?


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_You guys doin work today?

nah. got school til 9 tonight


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

mmmmmm oil


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

pppppssssshhhh your pickies dont even workies


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_pppppssssshhhh your pickies dont even workies

struts








mmm oil


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

any updates?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

Good stuff Tommy


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*

no updates. kinda been dragging my ass alot lately. maybe soon ill finish this. haha


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

one of the last pictures on the sawblades








hopefully air ride updates soon. *cough cough*


_Modified by livinzlyfe at 3:02 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yea right

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

Put the damn airride on already.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its supposed to snow friday-saturday. you have no reason not to steal the garage and get it done lol


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

thats a clean install in the trunk. I like it dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Murphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_its supposed to snow friday-saturday. you have no reason not to steal the garage and get it done lol
 corvette is in there.









_Quote, originally posted by *Murphy* »_thats a clean install in the trunk. I like it dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

finish it!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_finish it!










maybe








on a serious note, does anyone know what the cranking amps on a stock battery is?


_Modified by shagnwagn118 at 5:07 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
maybe








on a serious note, does anyone know what the cranking amps on a stock battery is?

Why are you worried about a stupid battery. Put the air ride on damnit!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
Why are you worried about a stupid battery. Put the air ride on damnit!

well let's see Kyle. In order for it to work, I need a battery to power it. Dumbass. In the mean time, finish your damn wheels and stop worrying about my ****.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
well let's see Kyle. In order for it to work, I need a battery to power it. Dumbass. In the mean time, finish your damn wheels and stop worrying about my ****.

sdzzzzeeeeeAAMMMMM!!!!!! getting rowdyin hurrr


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_
sdzzzzeeeeeAAMMMMM!!!!!! getting rowdyin hurrr

nah. Im just so sick of hearing it from all the local vw people.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
nah. Im just so sick of hearing it from all the local vw people.

get ur damn air done


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
well let's see Kyle. In order for it to work, I need a battery to power it. Dumbass. In the mean time, finish your damn wheels and stop worrying about my ****.











Edit: When you buying concert ticket?


_Modified by 1.8jettie at 6:19 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

Pics or ban


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*

I wanna see this thing again


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_I wanna see this thing again

I would say to come over, but I am leaving soon to go driving.


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
I would say to come over, but I am leaving soon to go driving.









I'm bout to come over and play with some switches while you're driving







Looks great btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

glad to see this moving, is the frame notched yet? besides self notching...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

YAY!!!!!!!!!
no lets get them wheeelz on boooiiiii!!!


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

looks so bomb dude


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*

so ****ing dope, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it
hopefully when i come down for your bro to take pics sometime your around i'd love to see it in person


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Tan* »_so ****ing dope, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it
hopefully when i come down for your bro to take pics sometime your around i'd love to see it in person


Of course he will be, Tommy has to drive Alex around


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

i forgot he still doesnt have his license yet, silly me


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
Of course he will be, Tommy has to drive Alex around
















well, by the time the snow clears up, and the weather starts to get a little nicer. I will have my license. so tommy won't be driving me.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*

word...when you getin that shizzot?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
well, by the time the snow clears up, and the weather starts to get a little nicer. I will have my license. so tommy won't be driving me.


better hope we get some more snow so you can earn 200 bucks!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

long time. no update. got all the leaks fixed. still need a frame notch. got the new wheels on. only have one access to one pic right now.
wheel specs are 17x8et10 with 205/45 falken 512's and 17x9et25 with 215/45 falken 512's


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

alex showed me a picture, they look amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh n it looks nice with the painted valences too


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*

















































ride height??








i still need my frame notches and tie rod notches and to trim my subframe


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

looks awesome tommy, nice work


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*

Looks good

what kinda bolts are those on wheels? seems like they are flat


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

stainless steel button head allen bolts


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

Looks excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks so hott







AMazing job!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

hawt damn that looks good


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_hawt damn that looks good

wow... blue + cream = <3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sexy wagon!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

OMFG so sick! lol


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

color coded rubs and chrome head lights, youll be set. looks proper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (uberdork)*

nice wagon .. nice slam how does it ride with the back full of stuff


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (ecj)*

i saw this car tonight in person, wow. amazing.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*

think im gonna leave the textured rubs. im working on getting new headlights.
it rides great, even with the back full of stuff.
thanks sam


----------

